# Abwickler Regelung...



## Klausi (26 März 2007)

Hallo an Alle,

habe folgendes (noch nicht) Problem.

Ein Abwickler für grosse Papierrollen (ca.800kg bis 5 kg),

sollte mit gleichmässigen Zug abgerollt werden.

Auf der Welle befindet sich eine Pneumatische Bremse die

durch einen Proportionalventil (0 bis 10V) gesteuert wird.

Der Tänzerarm ist mit ein Poti gekoppelt.

Zur Zeit ist es so das das Poti direkt auf den Ventil wirkt...

Beim Anlauf treten sehr starke Schwankungen auf, wie man

sich denken kann :)

Also meine Aufgabe ist es die ganze Sache zu verbessern.

Meine ersten Versuche mit PI Regeler ging mächtig in die Hose.

Bei einen bestimmten Durchmesser der Rolle hat es ja funktioniert..

aber dann.

Mein nächster Ansatz wäre es mit Rampen zu arbeiten um die 

Anfangsschwankungen wegzukriegen...

Was meint Ihr...

mfg
Klausi


----------



## gravieren (26 März 2007)

> Ein Abwickler für grosse Papierrollen (ca.800kg bis 5 kg),


Sag doch, dass es sich um einen Abroller für eine WPA handelt  

Gibt es fertig zu kaufen z.b. hier www.bhs-coorugated.de :-D 




> Bei einen bestimmten Durchmesser der Rolle hat es ja funktioniert..
> aber dann.


Hast du den Rollendurchmesser mit berücksichtigt ?
(Hebelarm - Verhalten)


----------



## eYe (26 März 2007)

gravieren schrieb:


> www.bhs-coorugated.de :-D



Ich denke ma er meinte [SIZE=-1]www.*bhs*-*corrugated*.de[/SIZE]


----------



## gravieren (26 März 2007)

HI



> Ich denke ma er meinte [SIZE=-1]www.*bhs*-*corrugated*.de[/SIZE]


Natürlich, da habe ich wechstaben verbuchselt.  

Danke für die Korrektur


----------



## Zottel (26 März 2007)

Du brauchst für die große Rolle einen anderen I-Anteil. Je nachdem, ob du die Verstärkung oder die Nachstellzeit einstellst, mußt du:
- die Verstärkung verringern
- die Nachstellzeit erhöhen
Grund: Das Speicherglied im I-Zweig lädt sich auf, solange eine Regelabweichung in dieselbe Richtung besteht. Die Stellgröße nimmt zu, aber die große Rolle reagiert darauf so träge, daß wenn sie endlich in Gang kommt, die Stellgröße schon viel zu groß  ist. Dadurch wird die Rolle weiter beschleunigt, bis die nun umgekehrte Regelabweichung den Speicherinhal abgebaut hat.
Wenn du mit dem I-Parameter der großen Rolle eine kleine nicht sauber fahren kannst, brauchst du einen "adaptiven" Regler, der seinen I-Anteil anpaßt. Das kannst mit einer SPS machen, indem du nach einem Rollenwechsel mit dem Parameter für die volle Rolle beginnst und diesen z.B. bei jeder Umdrehung schrittweise an den für die leere Rolle annäherst. Oder du kannst Abzugsgeschwindigkeit und Drehzahl der Rolle messen und auf den Durchmesser schließen. Wenn du keine solchen Meßeinrichtungen hast, kannst du bei bekannter und konstanter Abzugsgeschwindigkeit auch mit einem Zeitglied einen Takt für die Parameteranpassung bilden.


----------



## caschu100 (26 März 2007)

*Wickelrechner*

Wenn Du die Rolle mit einem Siemens Masterdrive Umrichter antreibst kannst du dessen internen Wickelrechner benutzen. Dann bremst der Umrichter quasi das Coil.


----------



## Klausi (27 März 2007)

*gravieren:*
*Sag doch, dass es sich um einen Abroller für eine WPA handelt *

Nein, wirklich nicht. Der Abroller ist schon etwas älter...:))

*caschu100:*

Habe ich auch schon vorgeschlagen, aber keine Chance.
Das System mit der Bremse soll bleiben((
Warum auch immer..

*Zottel:*

Danke erstmal für Deine Ausführung.
Die Idee mit den adaptiven Regler ist schon gut....
Für die Bestimmung der Rollengrösse könnte ich einen Lasersensor 
einsetzen...damit hätte ich erstmal ein Problem gelöst.

Ein weiteres Problem ist noch, das ich keinen konstanten Zug habe.
Die Anlage wird vom Prinzip mit einen Drehpoti "hochgefahren".
Die Rampe für den Normalstop wird von der Nachfolgemaschine
bestimmt...ist zumindestens immer gleich.
Die Schwankungen im Produktionbetrieb sind auch stark von
der Qualität des Papiers abhängig.
Der Betriebsdruck der Bremse bei grosser Rolle beträgt ca. 2,5 bar und
bei kleiner Rolle 0,5 bar.
Man muss aber allerdings noch die Temperatur der "Bremsbeläge"
im Auge behalten....
Es sind also viele Faktoren die bei dieser "Regelung" aufeinander wirken.

Ich hoffe das ich die Sache in Griff bekomme...

mfg
Klausi


----------



## Hartmut Lux (29 März 2007)

Die erwähnte Adaption der Regelparameter ist ein guter Ansatz. Zusätzlich ist es bei derartigen Sytem vorteilhaft eine Störgrößenaufschaltung der Liniengeschwindigkeit mit hinzuzunehmen (bei meßbarem Rollendurchmesser auch adaptiv).


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 März 2007)

Hi,
hast du irgendwo eine Messung der Bahngeschwindigkeit verfügbar? Dann könntest du dir den Durchmesser ausrechnen. Falls die Bahngeschwindigkeit konstant ist reicht dieser Wert auch.

Ich habe mal einen Umwickler (von eine auf eine andere Rolle) programmiert. Dabei war die eine Rolle ein Zentrumsabwickler; bei den Aufwicklern lag die Rolle auf den Wicklerwalzen auf. Somit konnte ich dort die Bahngeschwindigkeit ermitteln.

Die Tänzerlage wurde über die Drehzahl des Zentrumswicklers geregelt. 
Dabei habe ich einen PID-Regler mit festen Werten genommen. Den Ausgangswert des Regler habe ich dann mit dem Korrekturfaktor aus der Durchmesserberechnung multipliziert - also kleiner Durchmesser->stärker, großer Durchmesser->kleiner.


----------



## Andreas B. (30 März 2007)

Hallo !

Wir haben sowas viel einfacher realisiert.

Ultraschallgeber von Honeywell auf die mitte der Rolle gerichtet und über einen U/P Wandler auf die Bremse.

fertig

Funktioniert hier seit Jahren


Gruß Andreas


----------

